# April April



## LordofDemons (1. April 2009)

Hallo liebe Mitbuffer und Bufferinen,

ich wollt mal nen Threat eröffenen um zu erfahren wer von euch heute schon reingelegt wurde bzw.
wer heute schon andere reingelegt hat?

Mir ist zumindest bist jetzt noch nichts passiert ich hoff einfach mal das bleibt so :>

MFG
LoD


----------



## Melih (1. April 2009)

Hab Haferflocken grün gefärbt, und auf mein Gesicht geklebt, und bin so zur Arbeit gefahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ps: hab ner bekannten auf ihre Lippen gezeigt und gesagt "du hast da was weißes", sie hat 10minuten lang versucht es wegzubekommen, bis ich April April gesagt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EXclaw (1. April 2009)

Chef kam heute und hat in die Abteilung und gab jeden die Kündigung. Alle starrten ihn an und er meinte dann ganz locker:"April April".

Dafür hab ich alle Kabel seines PCs rausgesteckt und vorher die Platte formatiert. Jedenfalls die Windowspartition (;


----------



## Falathrim (1. April 2009)

EXclaw schrieb:


> Chef kam heute und hat in die Abteilung und gab jeden die Kündigung. Alle starrten ihn an und er meinte dann ganz locker:"April April".
> 
> Dafür hab ich alle Kabel seines PCs rausgesteckt und vorher die Platte formatiert. Jedenfalls die Windowspartition (;


Derbe o.0
Ich glaub aber bei dir bleibt die Kündigung dann wohl bestehen o.0 Oder habt ihr alle relevanten Daten auf nem Server?

Topic:
Nur in Foren usw.
gulli.com bzw YourWire.net...auauauaua


----------



## Night falls (1. April 2009)

Bin etwas enttäuscht vom Aprilaufgebot dieses Jahres gewesen... Die Scherze waren in allen Foren/Plattformen/etc. die ich besucht habe sehr offensichtlich. (Immerhin war das bei dota-allstars.com gleichzeitig sehr lustig, da alle Mitglieder zu Moderatoren wurden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Verarscht wurde ich auch von niemandem, habe nur selber ein wenig den Hammer kreisen lassen.


----------



## mastergamer (1. April 2009)

Ich bekam von meinen Chef einen schönen Kinnhacken verpasst. Ich lag blutend am Boden, bis er lachend sagte "April April" ... -.-


----------



## Night falls (1. April 2009)

Falls das (allein der GEDANKE daran, ist lächerlich) wahr sein sollte, würde ich dir empfehlen ihn zu verklagen. 
Ob du, nachdem du das Schmerzensgeld eingesackt hast, April April sagst, überlasse ich dabei dir.


----------



## Mikroflame (1. April 2009)

Ganz klar @Master 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btt:

Ich wollte heute mal,ausnahmsweise, Ausschlafen,jedoch sind um 8 oder 9 Uhr morgens einige Schreie entgegengekommen,die beinhalteten,das mein Fahrlehrer schon vor der tür wartete und ich mich beeilen sollte.Also flitzte ich unter die Dusche und schlug mir ganz fest mit der Hand auf die Stirn.Bin mit einen "Ha-Ha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 " weiter schlafen gegangen ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (1. April 2009)

und ich muss meinen eigenen threat reporten weil jetzt wieder die ganzen trollos kommen und scheiße schreiben -.- so ein mist


----------



## Rodney (1. April 2009)

Die Ziwis haben bei uns im Büro aus sämtlichen Tastauren im Raum, das sind vier Stück, die Tasten "April" rausgelöst und auf der Theke stand dann zwei mal "april april"

Fand' ich ziemlich orginell  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dass ich mir beim wieder einbauen in den Finger gezwickt habe fand ich nicht originell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (1. April 2009)

Und wo waren das andere "April April"?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (1. April 2009)

Lies den Satz nochmal, das steht da nämlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (1. April 2009)

damn ;/

Du hast nichts gelesen^^


----------



## Rodney (1. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich tu' einfach mal so.


----------



## Anduris (1. April 2009)

ehrlich gesagt: ich habe bis heute 17 uhr ca. den 1. april verpennt. xD
wurde auch nicht verarscht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit: ah doch, nachdem unser EWG Lehrer meinte er könne noch Unterricht nach einer 3. stündigen Mathearbeit machen. xD


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (1. April 2009)

Unsere Deutsch-Lehrerin schickte heute im unterricht einen Schüler ins Lehrerzimmer, um von der Mathelehrerin einen Kreismeter holen zu lassen, als sie weg ging schrieb sie erstmal an die Tafel "Was ist ein Kreismeter?"... dann ging so nach und nach das lachen los^^. 
Er kam dann mit nem übelst schwerem Paket wieder und stellte das dann auf dem tisch ab...
Das hollt sie dann einen Zettel raus, schrieb April April drauf und gab ihn ihm.
Das war mal was xD


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

Goim schrieb:


> Unsere Deutsch-Lehrerin schickte heute im unterricht einen Schüler ins Lehrerzimmer, um von der Mathelehrerin einen Kreismeter holen zu lassen, als sie weg ging schrieb sie erstmal an die Tafel "Was ist ein Kreismeter?"... dann ging so nach und nach das lachen los^^.
> Er kam dann mit nem übelst schwerem Paket wieder und stellte das dann auf dem tisch ab...
> Das hollt sie dann einen Zettel raus, schrieb April April drauf und gab ihn ihm.
> Das war mal was xD



Und wie hat sie den Schüler gewählt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zufall oder hat sie einen ihrer "Lieblinge" geschickt?


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (1. April 2009)

Das war der der Morgens zu ihr meinte in der 1. hofpause da wären Schüler bei ihrm Auto und es hätte nen Dumpfen Schlag gegeben.... ^^


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

Goim schrieb:


> Das war der der Morgens zu ihr meinte in der 1. hofpause da wären Schüler bei ihrm Auto und es hätte nen Dumpfen Schlag gegeben.... ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das beweist meine Theorie, dass Lehrer auch nur Menschen (mit Rachegefühlen) sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (1. April 2009)

Naja wir ham dann nochwas andres gemacht^^

Einige schüler sind nich zu bio, sonderm ham sich vors auto der biolehrerin "erstaunt" hingestellt^^
Ein andere hat dafür gesorgt das sie ausgerufen wird, und die Sekretärin hat gesagt da wär ne rieesen delle in ihrm wagen xD
Die kam vielleicht angerannt^^


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

Goim schrieb:


> Naja wir ham dann nochwas andres gemacht^^
> 
> Einige schüler sind nich zu bio, sonderm ham sich vors auto der biolehrerin "erstaunt" hingestellt^^
> Ein andere hat dafür gesorgt das sie ausgerufen wird, und die Sekretärin hat gesagt da wär ne rieesen delle in ihrm wagen xD
> Die kam vielleicht angerannt^^



hehe..  Da ist es ja schon fast schade, dass ich kein Schüler mehr bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Das waren noch Zeiten


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (1. April 2009)

Hm naja ich sags mal so, wir hatten sowas sonst immer vor, aber man machts am ende ja nich^^ aber jetz inner 9. ham wir richtig drauf zugeplant^^

In Französisch z.b. hat unsre Lehrerin erzählt das die Französichen kinder am 1. April immer Fische malen, sie auf die Rücken von iwem kleben und dann belusten "Le Poisson D'Avril!" rufen (der aprilsfisch!). auchmal was^^
Naja als sie in den Unterricht kam, hat einfach keienr auf sie reagiert, und als sie am verzweifeln war bin ich vor, hab die tafel aufgeklappt an die ich den besagten fisch gemalt hatte mit der Unterschrift "Le poission D'Avril!"

Und wenn dieser Dönerladen heute nich zugehabt hätte, wäre aus unsrer Mathestunde ne tolle Mittagspause geworden..Lieferservice ftw^^

Aber ich hab ja nochn Jahr schule *gg*


----------



## Kronas (1. April 2009)

2 lehrer verarscht, mit andern klassen 'getauscht'
unser deutschlehrer fands noch ganz lustig, aber dann beim zweiten mal die französischlehrerin fands nich so toll und deswegen schreiben wir während der abiparty am freitag einen straftest, also verpassen wir den anfang der meistens am geilsten ist...


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (1. April 2009)

Doof gelaufen^^ Aber unsre Lehrer verarschen auch die Schüler, da geht das *gg*


----------



## Kronas (1. April 2009)

Goim schrieb:


> Doof gelaufen^^ Aber unsre Lehrer verarschen auch die Schüler, da geht das *gg*


extrem doof gelaufen, da der test nicht nur vokabeln wie sonst beinhaltet sondern auch grammatik, fast wie ne arbeit
bei nichtanwesenheit gibts 'natürlich' eine 6


----------



## phexus (1. April 2009)

Ich hab ganz entsetzt zur süssen Zahnarzthelferin gesagt: "kriegst du etwa da graue Haare?" Naja..
Verarscht wurde ich selber nicht.


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (1. April 2009)

Aha^^ du Duzt die Zahnarzthelferin


----------



## Assari (1. April 2009)

Meine Klasse wurde heute auch von unserer Mathelehrerin verarscht Oo

Sie gab  uns einen "Wie sie sagt 5min Test" Da waren 20 Aufgaben drauf , viele Wurzeln und Aufgaben wie "Nenne die Formel von xxx" Nach 5 Minuten sackte sie die tests ein und am Ende der Stunde sagt sie:

"Ja die Tests sind bestimmt nicht gut ausgefallen"

APRIL APRIL

Wir waren so verpeilt dann Oo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EXclaw (1. April 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Derbe o.0
> Ich glaub aber bei dir bleibt die Kündigung dann wohl bestehen o.0 Oder habt ihr alle relevanten Daten auf nem Server?
> 
> Topic:
> ...



War ja nur die Windowspartition, er musste nur ein Backup aufspielen, dauert ja nicht lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (1. April 2009)

Nixxe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (1. April 2009)

Ich war etwas grausam... nen typ wollt was von mir und hat sich sowieso schon voll die hoffnung gemacht und ich hab ihn dann gesagt ich bin mit hm zusammen und hab heut fast den ganzen tag was mit ihm gemacht und bevor ich gegangen bin die bombe platzen lassen... :/ war nen bischen fies aber er wirds überleben ^^


----------



## Night falls (1. April 2009)

> Ich war etwas grausam... nen typ wollt was von mir und hat sich sowieso schon voll die hoffnung gemacht und ich hab ihn dann gesagt ich bin mit hm zusammen und hab heut fast den ganzen tag was mit ihm gemacht und bevor ich gegangen bin die bombe platzen lassen... :/ war nen bischen fies aber er wirds überleben ^^



Und wieder ein Frauenschläger mehr. Ihr legt es aber auch drauf an... :O


----------



## Deanne (1. April 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ich war etwas grausam... nen typ wollt was von mir und hat sich sowieso schon voll die hoffnung gemacht und ich hab ihn dann gesagt ich bin mit hm zusammen und hab heut fast den ganzen tag was mit ihm gemacht und bevor ich gegangen bin die bombe platzen lassen... :/ war nen bischen fies aber er wirds überleben ^^



Wie ich solche Tussen liebe. Ich finde sowas gar nicht lustig, sondern eher rücksichtslos und egoistisch. Hoffentlich passiert dir sowas auch mal. Wenn es um ehrliche Gefühle geht, sollte man sich keine fiesen Scherze erlauben. Wirklich armselig.


----------



## Valnir Aesling (1. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Und wieder ein Frauenschläger mehr. Ihr legt es aber auch drauf an... :O




/sign!


----------



## Thraslon (1. April 2009)

mir hat mein beste freund heute verkauft, dass er nach berlin zieht >.<^^
dafür hab ich paar freunde damit verarscht, ihenn zu sagen, dass ich ins erziehungscamp komme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (1. April 2009)

Thraslon schrieb:


> dafür hab ich paar freunde damit verarscht, ihenn zu sagen, dass ich ins erziehungscamp komme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn sie das geglaubt haben würde ich mir sorgen machen.^^


----------



## HFMWolle (2. April 2009)

mmmh  hab heut den ganzen tag iwie die Toasties Werbung auf Holländisch gesehn ???  sehr verwirrend


(wenn ich sag den ganzen Tag dann so zwo bis acht mal)


----------



## DefenderX (2. April 2009)

http://www.wowszene.de/comment.php?comment.news.2500

http://labs.opera.com/news/2009/04/01/


----------



## phexus (2. April 2009)

Goim schrieb:


> Aha^^ du Duzt die Zahnarzthelferin




Ich Duze ca 30 Zahnarzthelferinnen, beruflich bedingt. Ausserdem wohne ich in Bayern, wo nicht mal der Staatsminister geSiezt wird. Ausser er baut wieder Shice..


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (2. April 2009)

Aso..


----------



## Mefisthor (2. April 2009)

das mit opera klingt lustig xDD

lg


----------



## LordofDemons (3. April 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ich war etwas grausam... nen typ wollt was von mir und hat sich sowieso schon voll die hoffnung gemacht und ich hab ihn dann gesagt ich bin mit hm zusammen und hab heut fast den ganzen tag was mit ihm gemacht und bevor ich gegangen bin die bombe platzen lassen... :/ war nen bischen fies aber er wirds überleben ^^


hey da erinner ich mich dunkel an so nen amoklauf vor kurzem der hat auch nur frauen und mädchen erschossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja vll. seh ich ja auch bald dein bild durchs fernsehn flimmern wär doch schön dann wirste berühmt und in der zeitung stehste dann auch (inden Todesanzeigen)
fals du diese Art von Humor nicht verstehtst is das kein wunder ich versteh deine auch nich!
M15t5tük 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

